# Missing HBO On Demand Episodes?



## rcw119 (Aug 9, 2008)

Catching up on Six Feet Under and notice that the last two episodes of season 2 is missing. Anyone we can contact to get that fixed? Otherwise will have to watch on HBOgo.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Contact HBO.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.hbo.com/index.html#/about/contact-us.html


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Those episodes are available on HBO Go 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

